# New 75th Ranger Print by James Dietz coming in September



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 8, 2007)

http://jamesdietz.com/news.htm







*I Shall Defeat Them on the Field of Battle**Available in September!!!
*Since the onset of the Global War on Terrorism, the Rangers of the 75th Ranger Regiment have been constantly engaged against the enemy. This print accurately represents hundreds of direct action raids that the men of the 75th Ranger Regiment have successfully conducted to kill or capture our nation’s worst enemies. Like the Rangers of past wars, today’s Ranger is always combat ready and prepared to move farther, faster and fight harder than any other Soldier.


----------



## tova (Jul 8, 2007)

That's pretty cool looking! :)


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 8, 2007)

Mr. Dietz has an incredible talent.


----------



## Sigi (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice work.  Better than the one he did for the 160th.


----------



## 6 Guns (Jul 12, 2007)

Way better than the one he did for us...it is kind of Gay.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 12, 2007)

Well Your had Little Birds :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 12, 2007)

6 Guns said:


> Way better than the one he did for us...it is kind of Gay.




Yep.  And I bought two of them... :doh:


----------



## 6 Guns (Jul 13, 2007)

I bought one too, before I saw the draft.

The print does not depict what we do nor bring justice to the brave men that perform barnstorming acts with their machines.

Guns a Humm'in!


----------



## Ravage (Jul 13, 2007)

Sort of static isn't it ?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 13, 2007)

Dietz could have easily had a gun run print.  Maybe someone should write him.  Of course, if you piss him off, his next one will feature pink uh60's


----------



## 6 Guns (Jul 13, 2007)

Well...you know...that was my recommendation.  The MH's doing roof/FRIES and the AH's blasting with mini guns and the left seater engaging with M4.

Or...the AH's doing a fire mission with 3/75.

That is what we do!

It is a kinder and gentler world that we tread.


----------



## 6 Guns (Jul 13, 2007)

Something like this pic.

SGDM!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree


----------

